

Cryptography Breakthrough Could Make Software Unhackable - slyv
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/02/cryptography-breakthrough/?cid=18024444

======
dmix
Temporarily Unhackable*

Historically accurate headlines to the rescue.

